# Another successful experiment



## zadiac (6/10/15)

So I was wondering how a dual twisted 24g stainless steel dual coil would fare in my big Castor RDA.
So I built it. Boy! The flavor is amazing for such a big dripper.

The coils: Twisted 24g stainless steel 317L and flattened by moering tool (hammer)






The RDA - Castor RDA by Fogmonsterz (Clone). 30mm and sitting on my Dual Parallel 26650 Tesla Invader





Coils installed. This took a while. Twisted flattened SS 317L is hard and springy as hell. A real ***** to install. The dark colour of the coils are due to torching it. Stainless steel changes colour when heated up high enough. These coilis went through the Ultrasonic cleaner before installing.





Dry firing the coils for hotspots and last minute tweaks. This also took a while. These coils are prone to hotspots and uneven firing, but got it done eventually.

















Wicked and ready for the juice.





All juiced up with Hazeworks Agent Orange (to which I added some milk chocolate flavoring. Awesome!)





Firing her up. Doesn't look like much vapor production, but it does. This is a build for flavor though and believe me, the flavor is awesome!





Here she measures at exactly 0.25 Ohm and no jumping around. Coils are nice and tight in the posts. Ramp-up is quick.





Overall:

This is an awesome build and flavor is very, very good. It still doesn't beat multi-core claptons, but it's a close second. I'll use this for a while and then go back to my multi-core claptons again.

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## GadgetFreak (6/10/15)

zadiac said:


> So I was wondering how a dual twisted 24g stainless steel dual coil would fare in my big Castor RDA.
> So I built it. Boy! The flavor is amazing for such a big dripper.
> 
> The coils: Twisted 24g stainless steel 317L and flattened by moering tool (hammer)
> ...



One word "BEAUTIFUL" 

It seems like stainless steel is much better to work with. I have now changed two of my single kanthal builds to s/s and I cannot 
tell the difference in taste between the s/s and kanthal. Why?


Please tell me why I am like stainless steel so much?


----------



## zadiac (6/10/15)

What SS are you using? 316L or 317L?


----------



## GadgetFreak (6/10/15)

zadiac said:


> What SS are you using? 316L or 317L?


316L 26 gauge


----------



## zadiac (6/10/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> 316L 26 gauge



That's why you like it so much. 316L is much more pliable than 317L which is harder and way more springy. I have some 316L incoming on an overseas order, but that might take some weeks to get here. Good choice on the 316L.
The wire type isn't necessarily going to alter the taste.
I started using the "Scottish roll" whicking since I started using the SS and that changed the flavor for me.
SS is just better to work with, lasts longer and (in my opinion) is safer to use than kanthal because it's so durable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (6/10/15)

zadiac said:


> That's why you like it so much. 316L is much more pliable than 317L which is harder and way more springy. I have some 316L incoming on an overseas order, but that might take some weeks to get here. Good choice on the 316L.
> The wire type isn't necessarily going to alter the taste.
> I started using the "Scottish roll" whicking since I started using the SS and that changed the flavor for me.
> SS is just better to work with, lasts longer and (in my opinion) is safer to use than kanthal because it's so durable.



Thanks Budd. 
Yes I love the feel of S/s. I even stroke it now and then and it makes me feel happy 

The coil makes a difference in taste for me. Like nickel, same wicking same juice but I find that it just does not taste like Kanthal or S/s.
Even though the Ni builds were running in T/C.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (6/10/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Thanks Budd.
> Yes I love the feel of S/s. * I even stroke it now and then and it makes me feel happy*
> 
> The coil makes a difference in taste for me. Like nickel, same wicking same juice but I find that it just does not taste like Kanthal or S/s.
> Even though the Ni builds were running in T/C.



Um...........o...........k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (6/10/15)

zadiac said:


> That's why you like it so much. 316L is much more pliable than 317L which is harder and way more springy.



Do you have 317? Supposedly 317 works with temp control while 316 doesn't.


----------

